# Opal violet 64 stingray



## vastingray (Jun 27, 2017)

here is an old opal violet 64 schwinn stingray


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2017)

Another beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice early Stingray. I love how simple these bikes are!


----------

